# Toys



## MaggieMay (Sep 28, 2010)

i was wondering if anyone knew of some really tough toys to give my dog.

he loves soft toys but chews on them and destroys them in minutes, i got one today that looked really tough with like a canvas cover and strong stitching and he was in it in minutes.

are other peoples dogs like this with soft toys?

i have kongs but he is only interested in them if they are stuffed and have bought similar tough rubber toys and nylabones but he's not interested, he does like rope toys which i have but they get bored playing with the same toys over and over.

do cockapoos have strong jaws or is it just my dog?

any sugestions or sucess stories will be gratefully received


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

none of my lot have desteoyed toys, apart frlm echo and tenis balls. i dont know why, maybe we just neveret them get rugh with their toys. i know a number of cockapoos who rip the stuffing oug of every toy. 

saw something advertised the other day its a fox teddy with no stuffing and a squeeker in the nose and tail. on my phone just now but will look it up later. 

if he is getting bord rotate is toys ie keem them in a cupbord and if you think hes getting bord take it away and bring out a new one. 

is he interested in rawhide chews.


----------



## melotr (Jan 16, 2011)

My cockapoo is also an aggressive chewer. The only toys I can give him are the Kong toys. He doesn't destroy anything in my house but will rip his bed to shreds and pulls out the stuffing in anything that has it.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo chews a lot so toys wouldn't last at all. We give her stuffed, sterilised bones which she loves to chew even when the stuffing is long gone. She also likes chewing flavoured nylabones. She has 4 different flavours and we only have one out at a time then change it to a different one once a week to keep her interested. She only chews a tennis ball and pulles the fur off if left with it, not if we are throwing it. Treat filled balls are also good as they concentrate on pushing it round to get the treats out rather than chewing the ball. Flo also plays with ice cubes!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh wilf likes pulling the stuffing out ... but they must be poorly made you buy them assuming they are "dog" proof and within minutes they are being de stuffed . Some he has nt chewed and carries them round and lies with them but not sure what the difference is. Yes will chew outer off a tennis ball, does nt like rubber or plastic stuff but loves raw hide x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Yeh wilf likes pulling the stuffing out ... but they must be poorly made you buy them assuming they are "dog" proof and within minutes they are being de stuffed . Some he has nt chewed and carries them round and lies with them but not sure what the difference is. Yes will chew outer off a tennis ball, does nt like rubber or plastic stuff but loves raw hide x


A filled sterilised bone lasts her a few days then there is always a bit in the middle she can't get to but that keeps her interested in chewing the bone.


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Mandy, what type of sterilised bones do you give Flo to chew? Sorry to be so dim, but want to give the right type cos she can chew for England, especially at night. Seems to have a mad hour between 8-9pm!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Just the 4-8 inch sections of cleaned, sterilised then stuffed marrowbone you find in pet shop, usually near raw hides, pigs ears etc..

Flo used to have a mad half hour each evening. I think it's just a way of using up last of their energy before settling down at night.


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 28, 2010)

kendal said:


> none of my lot have desteoyed toys, apart frlm echo and tenis balls. i dont know why, maybe we just neveret them get rugh with their toys. i know a number of cockapoos who rip the stuffing oug of every toy.
> 
> saw something advertised the other day its a fox teddy with no stuffing and a squeeker in the nose and tail. on my phone just now but will look it up later.
> 
> ...


he loves rawhide but i read somewhere that its bad for dogs so stopped giving it him.

do the steralised bones chip or splinter or are they rock hard

i will try again with nylabones and some other hard toys and try rotating them

i have also seen a toy called a Tuffy on the web which has been tested on wolves, big cats and bears and is suppossed to be indestructable.

i will post again once i have bought and tried it to let everyone know what they are like


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i know some dogs who hve sensative tummys can get the skits when they eat them but i have never had this problem. they are absolutly fine for them just always have watter around and watchthen when the chew gets smaller as some dogs try the swalow the small end that is left. Inca tries this but now knows when its to big.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

MaggieMay said:


> he loves rawhide but i read somewhere that its bad for dogs so stopped giving it him.
> 
> do the steralised bones chip or splinter or are they rock hard
> 
> ...


Steralised bones are pretty hard wearing but small bits do come off. I don't think it's a problem though as dogs on a barf diet are feed bone, they just digest it I think.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

thir is a difference between cooked bones and raw bones. i dont see a problem with the stuffed bones but dont get the smoked ones.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilfs not a lover of the sterilised bones either or those vacumed packed ones, he'll just leave them at a push he might eat a bit out of the middle..... Im looking out for Tuffy lol x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Wilfs not a lover of the sterilised bones either or those vacumed packed ones, he'll just leave them at a push he might eat a bit out of the middle..... Im looking out for Tuffy lol x


Flo won't touch the vacuum packed meaty looking bones either. Just sniffed it and walked away. Unusual for such a greedy, food motivated dog.


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

*Stanley destroys All toys*

We've tried everything nothing lasts more than six few days. Kongs last season few weeks before they split! We tried the new JML indestructible toys which have a squeeker one end but no stuffing. This lasted a few weeks before the squeeker was ripped out. Tennis balls last 15 minutes. 
However on the plus side he hasn't chewed anything he shouldn't. Never touched the remote control etc. A few rope toys have lasted but that's only because he doesn't bother with him much. 
Despite all the chewing he's never bitten any of us. The only time he's nipped is accidents when grabbing chews


----------



## lynne (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes Missymoo can shred soft toy in minutes but then one toy - Depperty Dog she has had since she was a puppy and he came from a charity shop!! She sleeps on top of him, sucking him with her back legs splayed out....cute!!
We give her rawhide bones and those seem to work....she also loves the latex squeaky balls...but....those drive you mad after 5 mins especially when watching TV!!
Lynne


----------

